
RIM thinks Social Networking is answer for slow BB app sales - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/13/rim-launching-a-blackberry-social-network-for-venting-tomorrow/
======
jsz0
Other possible reason sales are slow:

1) The interface on OS 4.x is terrible. Even the most simple app is a
frustration to use. Most BlackBerry apps feel like some elaborate e-mail
message with extra buttons.

2) Some apps are not compatible with all BlackBerry devices -- even relatively
new models. I couldn't use SlingPlayer on my 8330. On the flip side of this
there are very few (any?) applications that take advantage of the bigger
screen size and nicer UI the Storm provides. It must be a drag to run ugly old
clunky 7200 era apps on a shiny new Storm or Bold.

3) IOException() I guess this is how BlackBerry apps crash? I tried a few
random apps when the store opened and found this to be a familiar outcome.

4) The games (good impulse buys) are lame.

5) Most of the commercial apps are way too expensive or serve a very small
niche -- which may justify a higher price but isn't so good for volume.

